# Forced stop



## charyuop (Apr 26, 2007)

In 1990 I had a car accident and I ended up with 2 nails in my ankle.
Last week I noticed a bump in my ankle and went to the doctor. She said that the nails are clearly moving and till I see a specialist I have to stop doing any kind of sport (so no more Aikido and Tai Chi for a while). I got the feeling that I will have to have surgery to take them out and after that some rehab period.
What really sucks is that in this period I was getting "closer" to Aikido as in understanding some principles.

Is there someone here who can suggest any kind of home excercise that won't include any kind of stepping? All the excercises I know include foot movements, but I want to avoid the bending the knee part (since it bends alot the ankle) and the regular Aikido stepping (too much stress on the ankle).

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tellner (Apr 26, 2007)

Ask your orthopedist. Don't get medical advice from random strangers on tha Intrawebs.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ask your orthopedist. Don't get medical advice from random strangers on tha Intrawebs.


What he said...and I'm about as random as you'll get.:ultracool 

As for getting closer to understanding aikido...well, that's a lifelong pursuit so don't sweat a month or two off.  Go to the dojo and just watch the classes.  You'll get alot out of being able to observe and listen.  Some of my biggest breakthroughs have come from watching someone else do a technique and having the leisure to simply observe the minute details.  It will keep most things fresh in your mind and maybe even allow you to see a technique and then let your mind wander over the possibilities as you sit and watch.  

If you absolutely MUST do something hands on then get one of your fellow aikido-ka to sit with you and play around with joint manipulation while sitting in a chair.  Doing suwari-waza is out of the question since it really stretches the ankle.  A great deal of aikido is the mental aspect.  Use this time to read, watch videos and observe class.  I wish you the best of luck on your recovery and have no doubt that you'll be back to aikido in no time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ask your orthopedist. Don't get medical advice from random strangers on tha Intrawebs.


 
What my fellow Curmudgeon said.

A sever back injury took me out of TKD and I never went back. I ended up in Taiji and Xingyi and now Sanda and I absolutely love it. 

But a word of advice, *DO NOT* do what I did. Listen to your doctors, follow their advice and you will recover much faster, a few months off, instead of my way that ended up a few years off. What can I say I was 25 and knew more than they did...NOT.

And if you want something to train something that will not tax your ankle try Qigong, seated simple qigong NOT standing. Hey it is also part of Taiji and Aikido so its all good. Avoid higher level stuff without a teacher and I would also avoid trying any of this is seiza stick to sitting in a chair (if possible) or laying in bed, give yourself time to heal. You can do simple qigong anywhere.


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2007)

I too, have to agree with what the others have said.  I'd definately see a specialist.  Don't worry about taking time off...it'll be best to take care of the problem so it doesn't interfere with your training. 

Mike


----------



## charyuop (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanx everyone.
Yes Theletch I was considering to go and watch classes and probably I will end up doing it, but it hurts so much seeing other people throwing one another on the mat and me sitting there just watching hee hee.

XS, I had thought about QiGong, but the fact is that I don't know any. All we do in class is Tai Chi Gong that as you know is performed like Tai Chi standing with bent knees and of course stress on the ankle. I had even considered about meditation...but of course never done that either and I wouldn't have a clue on how to do it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ask your orthopedist. Don't get medical advice from random strangers on tha Intrawebs.


 
tellner says it the best


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes definately talk to your doctor's!


----------



## charyuop (Apr 26, 2007)

I know what you are saying. In fact my question was if there was something I could do without the use of my feet...which in Aikido is kinda hard to find hee hee.


----------



## Logan (Apr 27, 2007)

As has been mentioned, don't cripple yourself. Practice your breathing, mentally go through techniques, read books. For physical stuff, if in doubt DON'T do it. Work with a doctor/physio and gradually ease yourself back into activity. Any pain whatsoever - STOP!

You could try focus/extension type exercises on one leg for balance if you're really keen....


----------



## Yari (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree with theletch1.

You do what you can without leeting i hurt the areas the doctors say you should leave to rest.

mental pratice is really greater than you think, and could even boost your performance when you get back into it!

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, then I will concentrate in this period on the mental part of it.
XS thanx alot for the titles you gave me. I already ordered the books through ebay...moreover in the past I loved the book you suggested me from the same author so I have no doubts I will like these ones too.
Moreover going to class regularly to watch it might be that Sensei will have something for me to do there while sitting


----------



## charyuop (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally I am back to practice 
I started a little bit earlier than the doctor suggested, but I use my ankle that had a surgery much more at work than in Aikido. So if I can work I can even practice. The only thing, I asked Sensei not to front roll for now coz I still have to "unstiffen" the art so I can't completely bend it to co down to prepare for a front roll.

One curious thing tho is that these 2 months I have spent watching classes, I can't say it was a waste of time. I thought I would have had to restart from day 1 since a long time away from the mat, but I have to admit that I feel more confortable now that before I had to stop practicing. Sensei even had to stop me less during classes. I feel in me less tension and more knowledge on how moving feet and hands, which helps alot in keeping the movement smooth.
I guess being forced to sit on the side of the mat and watched was not bad at all, I can say I have improved a little bit just by watching and paying attention to little details (I don't know why it doesn't work the same way when you watch Sensei demostrating sitting in seiza from the mat hee hee).


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2007)

We all click on different things.  For me it was a compression fracture at S2 that forced me to stop using muscle in the technique and really concentrate on my posture.  Glad to hear that you're back on the mat and doing well.


----------



## Yari (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy to see you back, and that the ankle thingy didn't take away your aikido drive.

Good thing you could stop by an watch class, more poeple should do that. Concentration is on it's best, and you learn to really watch.

/yari


----------

